

Flash is dead. If you can't deal with this sort of change...there's the door - kayluhb
https://plus.google.com/109732816282804649211/posts/gXupw7Z1ssF

======
poppysan
While I do agree that you need to be flexible with your knowledge of tools, I
do have an issue.

People act as if flash is being abandoned. Its not. Mobile Flash is. Several
new smart-phones and tablets nowadays use browsers with REAL FLASH on it, so
there is no need to continue development on mobile flash. That's all that
happened. No big win for anyone. Adobe has been focusing on html5, as have the
rest of the web, and imho, Adobe has some great tools to author content in
html5 already.

~~~
andrewfelix
But don't you get the feeling this is the beginning of the end?

Obviously Adobe aren't going to abandon desktop or 'real' Flash without a
viable alternative Adobe offer. After all plenty of industries are still
highly dependent on Flash. Especially mine (online advertising). But my
feeling is Adobe are developing a Flash author that outputs js/canvas
seamlessly alongside a swf. Once we're all comfortable with that idea, _then_
they abandon 'real' Flash.

------
overgard
The thing that strikes me about all this "flash is dead" talk is that HTML 5
really isn't a sufficient replacement for Flash. It's not even close. I
suspect people who say this haven't used either technology seriously, because
I can do things in flash that are an order of a magnitude more performant --
and flash isn't even that good. (For the record, I greatly dislike most of
flash. It's pretty much shocking that they've just now gotten around to
supporting hardware graphics acceleration in a half decent manner.)

HTML 5 is a nice small step; but that's all it is, a SMALL step. If you want
to kill flash (which you should), we need something better than this.

~~~
cryptoz
Flash performance varies significantly by platform. It is miserable on all
mobile devices and banned on the tablet market leader's devices.

Given the fact that mobile is gropwing so fast and is pretty clearly a huge
part of computing in the future, it's ridiculous to suggest Flash seriously
out performs HTML5 in this most important area.

------
bsiemon
Seems odd that universities would have a class on flash at all.

~~~
xiaoma
It's all over the art departments I've seen.

Flash is ubiquitous in animation-focused tracks. While lower-level tools are
necessary for studio-quality productions, I still don't know anything that
even comes close to flash for prototypes and low to mid-level animation work.

What does your university use?

~~~
jinushaun
If Flash dies, what will people use to prototype? It's used in UX testing
everywhere I've looked. It's invaluable for quickly creating animated
interactive prototypes. Flash is not just obnoxious websites and banner ads.

------
geraldalewis
This is an embarrassing low point for Hacker News. Trolling, exaggerated
headline on the front page. It takes almost no effort to make a reasonable
counterargument, so I sense that's not the point of the submission.

------
droithomme
Hopefully Tom will let me know when the H264 version of YouTube has the same
features, speed and usability as the one that uses a flash player.

~~~
timdorr
First, you're confusing technologies. H.264 is a video codec that YouTube uses
for all its video. The HTML5 and Flash players and any custom players (Android
or iOS's app, for example) use it.

The HTML5 player is just as usable, if not more so, as the Flash player. Go
give it a try again: <http://www.youtube.com/html5> You might not even notice
the difference.

~~~
mappu
To add to the pedantry: H.264 is a video _format_ , a bitstream specification,
not a codec. A codec is a compressor/decompressor for said format, so in this
case that's x264/ffmpeg.

------
Maven911
Grrrrr i personally hate this darwinistic way of dealing with people 'if you
cant door deal with it, then get out'... this is not like trying to get into
the NFL, he should have taken a nicer approach, in fact as a teachet he should
have been able to predict this well in advance and shown his students how to
transition to other technologies

~~~
pnathan
No, it's like trying to get into a job, where if you don't have a given set of
technology acronyms, your resume is shown the round file.

------
JayeshSidhwani
What do you think would be its implications on Flash Support for Desktop
Browsers? Will Adobe discontinue its support when some other biggie comes and
claims that HTML5 is the way to go for desktop browsers as well?!

~~~
kayluhb
Not in the near future. There are no plans to discontinue Desktop dev. More
has been written about that by Mike Chambers here.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3226087>

------
delete
Then why does google keep putting flash cookies ("SharedObjects") on my disk?

~~~
kayluhb
Did you read the article? It's not really about Flash, but the need for people
to adapt to an ever changing programming landscape.

Obviously, Flash isn't actually dead.

